# Fear of stitches ... anyone else?



## Eternal

I hope im not the only one. 

My worse fear of the whole thing is STITCHES! ARH! I hate them with a passion! I can always feel the pull of the thread through my skin and it makes me sick. I dont work too well with local anestheitic either and my epidural with my son didnt work. eck!

As its twins its fairly likely i have to have a section, esp as my consultant seems very pro sections. 

If they put me asleep for the stitching up bit i could deal with a section lol. But then i was stitches up for nearly an hour after my son (3rd degree espistomy), which was the worse bit of my whole labour. Its not a pain thing its just a fear of stitches, im a freak I know. 

Anyone else?

I had to have surgery in pregnancy (it was risky but had no choice) and when i realised i had "real stitches" and not dissolable ones i was in a panic until they were out, and it was a horrible experincing getting them out! arh! i hate them, i hate seeing them in my skin, them going in, coming out, just the thought of them. 

I have had loads over the years, and i have been a nurse and taking them out or seeing them on others doesnt bother me at all, its juts on myself. 

Anyone else?


----------



## lynnikins

you would have an epidural for the section so doubt you would feel the stitches hun unlike the measly local they would have give you last time, i dont want stitches again either im gonna do my best to let things stretch etc... but have 2 scars that could tear but since the local anesthetic doesnt work on me then ill see how bad it is and might ask them not to bother stitching if i dont tear badly


----------



## tristansmum

have had an emergency section myself i can tell you that you cannot feel anything! i was completely numb... its a full spinal block they give you so much more than an epidural. the screen is up and you'll feel pushing and pressure when they deliver your baby. then thats it. i wa in their around 40 minutes afterwards while they did whatever they did behind the screen. i couldn't feel or see anything. i was just staring at my son and my hubby was sat with me. the stiches they used on me were dissolivble and nothing was visible on the surface at all. it was covered with a dressing for the first few days too. please don't worry... i've not had a vaginal delivery but i'm certain it will be nothing like those stiches xx


----------



## Eternal

thanks ladies, local doesnt work on me either so prob why i hate them so much, but the epi didnt work well either, i had a random numb spot but didnt help my labour at all lol!

Hopfully if i need a section it will work much better. 

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## NDB1983

I HATE STITCHES TOOOO! I had key hole surgery last year and I couldnt even look at my tummy for weeks until they were completely dissolved! So the idea of having them down south sounds terrifying.. it must hurt like hell to pee??????


----------



## Eternal

NDB1983 said:


> I HATE STITCHES TOOOO! I had key hole surgery last year and I couldnt even look at my tummy for weeks until they were completely dissolved! So the idea of having them down south sounds terrifying.. it must hurt like hell to pee??????

It does eck! 

Glad im not the only one, i keep looking at mine from the keyhole but because i was so terrified! lol!


----------



## Staceysparkle

I HATE them too I can still clearly remember the feeling of being stiched up after my episiotomy and the tugging sensation on my skin. I just keep cuddling LO and tried not to think about it.


----------



## Aready

I had third degree internal tearing and second degree external tearing. It took them an hour and a half to stitch me up. I had an epidural and didn't feel a thing, and I didn't think the recovery was bad at all!


----------



## Eternal

Aready said:


> I had third degree internal tearing and second degree external tearing. It took them an hour and a half to stitch me up. I had an epidural and didn't feel a thing, and I didn't think the recovery was bad at all!

i had third degree epistomy. I was stitched for nearly an hour and felt everyone one, like someone else said that tugging senstation, i felt the needle, though its that thread being pulled though that makes me sick, i could cope with the needle. I two failed epis, so i felt it. 

recovery was ok, in pain for months, but i just got on with things, my tore all my stitches and got an infection and even now things arnt right. but im not worried about that, its the stitching bit lol!


----------



## Katie40

I think stitches was the worst part of having a baby, not getting them done but the pain afterwards, i couldnt sit for 4 weeks, ouch!


----------



## OliveMartini

I would have 20 babies before I would have stitches again!

I thought it was a MILION times worse than labour.

I tore from top to bottom, the local didn't work and I felt every tug, pull and tie. -gag-

My stitches also dissolved a week early and I was left with an open hole till it healed months later.

I know I'll tear again this time, and I will BEG for them to just leave it if the tear isn't too bad.


----------



## Eternal

Me too! except i imagaine its going to be fairly bad for me with two, or possibly a scetion! eck!

Glad my bumo buddy understands! :D


----------



## OliveMartini

:D

It'll be alreet. At least if you have a section, you WONT feel a thing. And you could even pay the doc some dirty cash and get a tummy tuck while you're there :rofl:


----------



## Eternal

I know! lol! need my boobs done too though, you think he would consider it? lol!


----------



## OliveMartini

Hahahaha I'm sure for the right amount of dosh, he'll do anything!!


----------



## EmyDra

Was terrified of getting stitches. Wasn't scared of labour at all.

After it was over they said I needed stitches. I went straight back on the G&A for them and was freaking out...then after getting all the stuff out they had another look and said I didn't need any :dohh:. Biggest relief in my life ever.


----------



## LockandKey

I was sooo afraid of getting an episiotomy and needing stitches, and wouldn't you know it I ended up getting both. But honestly after I received both and the labor was done and over with, those 2 were the least of my worries, actually they were fairly easy to deal with compared to other things. I specifically remember having a huge fear of going poo for the first time after DD's birth as all the muscles downstairs were messed up. Just make sure you get stool softeners


----------

